# Trainer in West Virginia or Virginia



## KaiserBastiansMom (Jul 6, 2012)

I live right near the WVa/VA border. I am looking for a good trainer recommendations. I like the one we are using now, but I don't know if I like the format of the class. I am willing to go two hours north, south, east or west. So that opens up MD, PA, VA and WV.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## jnr (Feb 3, 2012)

*Dog Sense*

Well, I have no idea About folks closer to you, but Dog Sense in Rockville MD is within your radius. I highly recommend that you check them out. All kinds of dogs go there, but the trainers are mostly working GSD folks. Puppy classes start at 12 weeks, and if you really want to you can schedule an individual. 

www.dogsenseunlimited.com


----------

